# Getting started



## mhsbass (May 13, 2016)

Good Morning Lumberjocks
I have an idea that will require new tools [darn, right?]. I've never carved before, but will need to for this project to finish the way I see it in my head. Any recommendations on a good quality set of carving chisels? Thanks

-Kyle


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Kyle - can you shed a little light on what type of carving you will be doing ?
maybe a drawing or photo ? very vague and generic question.
carving tools are so varied that one size does not fit all.

and beware of falling into the "Tool Camps" of those that believe in only
certain brands and nothing else will do. (and usually the most expensive of them all).
it is not just the tool - but- the correct grind angle as well as being super sharp.
you must have the proper stones and strops to sharpen and maintain the cutting
edges of carving tools.
it is not as easy to just buy a set of carving tools and jump into your project blind.
and there is no reason to buy a whole "set" when you only need a couple of specific tools.

.


----------



## mhsbass (May 13, 2016)

One of the passages in my daily bible verse was from Ephesians and talks about the full armor of God…..so, helmet of salvation, shield of faith, sword of spirit, breastplate of righteousness. I don't know if I want to do each piece individually or somehow combine them into one standing wood sculpture.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with John. Once upon a time it thought I wanted to carve and I bought a set of tools. Turns out I don't have a talent for carving. So there a couple of the tools I use occasionally. 
Buy a few at a time, learn to sharpen them properly (another difficult skill to acquire) and work from there. Just don't buy one of those really cheap sets that look like they were made of black cast iron.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - that is quite an ambitious project to set as your first choice.
but - it can be done - and has been done.
there are a few examples of a carved Knight in Armor on the interweb:








http://www.sellingantiques.co.uk/141051/19th-century-carved-walnut-suit-of-armour-knight/

the amount of quality hand and power tools required will be staggering.
the amount of woodworking skill will be very challenging, to say the least.
none the less - if you have the will to try it, there are many skilled craftsmen here
that can get you started in the glued up blank and help you along the way.

my personal sugggestion is to get a 10 pound box of modeling clay
and start making your pattern. modeling tools are fairly cheap on E-Bay.
if you can carve a modest project in clay, you can carve it in wood.
if you can't carve it in clay, you will have a heckofa time doing it in wood.
cruise through Pinterest to look at the different elements you may be interested in.

you need several photos of different angles to get your mind wrapped around your project.

good luck !! and may you be Blessed in all your endeavors.

.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Try a mid priced set 1st. Give a few trys at simple things and learn to sharpen them as LesB suggested.

I do like your inspiration. Here is the New Testament I carried while in the USMC. Carried it in my left breast pocket for my entire tour. It took a direct shot but by Grace I lived to tell about it.









In Iraq my callsign "Death's Hand" was given to me by a Chaplin that witnessed us fight it out one night. Said he was reminded of Revelations 6:8 And I saw, and behold, a pale horse, and its rider's name was Death, and Hades followed him


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

Best of luck Kyle. Look forward to seeing the fulfillment of your inspiration.
woodbutcher, just WOW, but not the first time the WORD has saved someone. Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## mhsbass (May 13, 2016)

Thanks, I've been burning up the internet looking for ideas and inspiration. I've done a couple swords for my son's pirate themed bedroom, but those were paint store stir sticks shaped with a jig saw and sanded. Not really in the same realm of where I'd like this project to go. I've got a couple other projects in the works including a desk and a bunch of crosses. So this one will be a long term project.

Semper Fi woodbutcher.


----------

